# restore backup to new device



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just returned my Nexus 7 for a new one (the old one got a large scratch in the screen and was still only a few weeks old). I know the best way to do this is start from scratch, but are there any big downfalls to restoring a backup of the old device onto the new?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

No.
Instability due to conflicting kernel tweaks is all you'll need to worry about, really.


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> No.
> Instability due to conflicting kernel tweaks is all you'll need to worry about, really.


cool, thanks.


----------



## sequentious (Jan 21, 2012)

I restored my full backup when I had my Nexus 7 replaced as well and didn't have any problems.

Fast forward to 4.2 being released, and I flashed back to stock and did a full wipe. Then I couldn't figure out why I suddnely had a second Nexus 7 in the play store. Device ID was different after a full wipe (because it was a different device). Not a big deal, but something to keep in mind if you do eventually start over.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

You can use TiBu to restore device IDs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

